# snow on the way



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

looks like you guys up in the northeast are about to get some white stuff shortly long winter ahead by the looks of it


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh my work is getting busy, was queued right up to the main road today so i was told, but im on holiday so car getting a clean and coat of wax for the winter and a hoover so on


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

im not looking forward to the gritters,i cringe everytime one drives past me


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

-damon- said:


> im not looking forward to the gritters,i cringe everytime one drives past me


Im the same, car is well protected with 915 but its a pain


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yaaaaaas love driving in the snow!!!  Makes the daily commute much more fun!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Got my sledge looked out


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Yaaaaaas love driving in the snow!!!  Makes the daily commute much more fun!


me 2 just hate the salt


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well the white stuff done a sneaky overnight arrival


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

-damon- said:


> me 2 just hate the salt


Im usually bothered by it but this year Im not. Polo is a tool not my toy unlike the Mini and Polo is galvanised so just getting a monthly wash if its lucky haha!


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got it here in Aberdeenshire.. was fairly coming down this morning on the way to work. though as soon as I got to the coast it'd dissapeared.

Roads were very slippy aswell.. my Mrs said that she passed 4 accidents on the A96 within 10miles. 2 of which were within 4miles.

40mph on the normally 60-70 stretches.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just the usual little covering but black ice under it
No gritters anywhere

Cars stuck everywhere

BMW in my garage

Bus tomorrow


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well you will just have to go to my work in inverurie for your winter tyres


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't afford them! :| maybe on Monday when i get paid.. but with xmas coming up I don't think I can!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

johnz_01 said:


> Well you will just have to go to my work in inverurie for your winter tyres


Tawsies by any chance? I stay well clear of the place :lol:

Today showed how some people should never have passed their tests. Ok there was a bit of snow but driving at 20mph when the road has clearly been gritted and is BLACK all the way this morning I think thats being overly cautious and as a result dangerous as it makes other people agitated. Drive to the conditions not what you think the conditions might be!!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

stupid ****in gritters, one went past me today and grit went over my bonnet and roof !!! WTF!!!


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol aye its expensive haha


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

johnz_01 said:


> lol aye its expensive haha


Na not just that....my dad got his tyres 'checked' there once as we thought we heard something like it was punctured. Boy basically looked at the wheels and made sure we had 4 of them attached and said they were fine. 200miles later we find a 2" screw in the suspect tyre.........:thumb:


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep a few inches of snow here in Aberdeen


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol cant get the staff eh


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

I was working up 'Strathdon' today just shy of 'Bellabeg' must of been about five inches of snow, my bloody Tdi Caddy van spinning up all the way home 30/40 mph.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got some winter tyres on. Severe lack of winter tyres going about. 

I really think they make a big difference.


----------

